
A geek's guide to Shenzhen, the global gadget capital - hunglee2
http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/a-geek-s-guide-to-shenzhen-the-global-gadget-capital-1320107
======
austinchou0126
The Chinese characters mean the screen size is 5.5 inches, not iPhone 5.5,
and, it is iPhone 6[s] Plus model.

